# Where to live in Aucland



## melromboli

HI! we are moving to Auckland for work in October. I will be working in North Shore. What is the best place to live with a family of trhee children, 15,12 and 3. Thanks.


----------



## inhamilton

melromboli said:


> HI! we are moving to Auckland for work in October. I will be working in North Shore. What is the best place to live with a family of trhee children, 15,12 and 3. Thanks.


Seeing as how you're working on the North Shore, you may as well live there. It's pretty much all good around there with good beaches.


----------



## Maccka

The North Shore is beautiful! Living there is a good idea.

If you're working there, I'd avoid living anywhere south of the habour bridge unless you enjoy being stuck in traffic twice a day. 

If you enjoy living in a rural setting, then places such as Orewa are a very good choice.


----------



## Liam(at)Large

The caveat to living on the Shore is... It's expensive! A good quality family home with 4 bedrooms will run you $600-700+/week rent.

Also, not all Shore is created equal, e.g. areas like Beach Haven, would best be avoided.


----------



## London to Auckland Oct 16

Hi, are you working with a relocation agent? I am on the hunt for one. Thanks!


----------



## bazcat

melromboli said:


> HI! we are moving to Auckland for work in October. I will be working in North Shore. What is the best place to live with a family of trhee children, 15,12 and 3. Thanks.


Hi, we are likely to be moving in Feb for my husband's work, also on the North Shore and with three kids (12, 10 and 8)! Would be really interested to hear how you get on. We had been looking at suburbs like Browns Bay, Murrays Bay but we haven't got very far with our research yet. Good luck with it.


----------



## turner_123

Hi there,

If you're thinking of moving to the North Shore, be aware of the house prices. It's expensive both renting and buying.
It is a nice place, though: parts of it, like Takapuna/Milford and Devonport, are probably some of the best places to live in Auckland (I am a bit biased, though). Other parts of the Shore are great, too, like the Bays.

Are you looking at schools?


----------



## skiwi2016

look at the high schools first and get nearby. The bays are great!


----------

